# New addition to the family



## annej (May 27, 2005)

We have a new addition to the family in the shape of Nina, a white Standard Poodle. She is 11 months old and gorgeous, well I think she is and so does she :lol: 

It would appear that she likes to pose for the camera and admires herself in mirrors and windows 8) She also likes to watch TV and her favourite treats are oranges, bananas and apples.


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

She gorgeous!!!!
How come she's 11 months old? Is there a good story behind this? Have you had a poodle before and are you going to take her with you on trips abroad? Please tell more.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi Anne she is lovely, definately a bit of a poser! Love her bandana!!!


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi, 

She was kept back for showing but apparently her tail let her down. She has been with the breeder and spoiled rotten by the kennel staff. 

She got her Rabies shot on Tuesday and her blood test appointment is on 13th March. We are going to Ireland this year as we weren't sure we would get her passport in time. Always wanted to go to Ireland so Nina has given us the opportunity this year.

Anne


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Hi Anne she is lovely, definately a bit of a poser! Love her bandana!!!


I must get her a pink one. :lol:

Will be looking for a "bling" collar for her. Apparently the local tackle shop has (or did have) poodle collars.

Anne


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

annej said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Anne she is lovely, definately a bit of a poser! Love her bandana!!!
> ...


If you can't find what you are looking for give me a ring and I will ask Agnes where she got hers from. She had a really lovely one for Tulsa!! Is that the tackle shop on Forrest Street?????


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Nina is lovely and she seems to know it  Bet she is happy in her new home, she will be spoilt rotten of course :wink:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Anne - when she's as lovely as that, posing comes naturally. 

Many long and happy journeys for you together. 

Sue


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Nina is Gorgeous, you are going to have so much fun with her,
I hope you all enjoy your trip to Ireland, my Daughter & Partner are in Dublin for the weekend, a surprise trip, he told Her he was taking her to Blackpool, so she did get a surprise  
They have some bling collars in pets at home, the nicest ones are with the designer beds etc. I keep looking at them for Tizzie but I will wait till she is fully grown as they are not cheap.
keep the piccys coming, she obviously enjoys having them taken.

Anne


----------



## 109277 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Anne

Your Nina looks very nice was she docked or has she a full tail. Many years ago we had a black standard but did not show at the time. I am sure becoming your pet will open up a completely new world to her. We have shown for over thirty years but our dogs have always been pets before show dogs. I look forward to meeting you and Nina some time

Regards Cynthia


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Rita and Sue, she is of course being spoiled, I can't help it :lol: 

Carol, yes it's the Forrest Street shop. I wouldn't have thought of there but the girl I bought her from says they a some last year, also collars for bulldogs and other breed specific ones. 

Anne


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

annej said:


> We have a new addition to the family in the shape of Nina, a white Standard Poodle. She is 11 months old and gorgeous, well I think she is and so does she :lol:
> 
> It would appear that she likes to pose for the camera and admires herself in mirrors and windows 8) She also likes to watch TV and her favourite treats are oranges, bananas and apples.


Standard. What the hell is large. 8O


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Pusser said:


> annej said:
> 
> 
> > We have a new addition to the family in the shape of Nina, a white Standard Poodle. She is 11 months old and gorgeous, well I think she is and so does she :lol:
> ...


A Great Dane in a wooly jumper :lol:

Anne


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New dog*

Ah what a classy lady.

I do not think you need a pet passport for Ireland????? I could be wrong though.

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/eucountries.htm

Russell


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi Russell, 

I knew the passport would not be through in time for our usual French trip in July/August and did not want to leave our main holiday until September/October so decided to "do" Ireland this summer. 

All going well she will be able to return to the UK from mid October this year so we are well covered for any trips later in the year if we decide on an Autumn break. 

I have quite a bit of genealogy stuff to do in Ireland so this will be two birds with one stone, so to speak. 

Anne


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Nina in the garden (with tail)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Anne,

Nina looks smashing at least you won't have to keep lifting her in and out of the van. :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

I don't know about that Jacquie, she is being lifted in and out of the car just now, I don't think she "does" steps, or maybe she is winding us up or round her little claw :lol: 

Anne


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Nina has good reason to believe she is gorgeous, she looks very important in the second photo and I love the bandana too. Wishing you many years together.
Lesley
PS This site has some very posh dog collars


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi patnles, thanks for the link, some pretty serious bling on there :lol: 

Anne


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Nice dog. Russell is correct - you don't need a pet passport to come here. Hope you have a nce trip.

IH


----------



## 109277 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Anne
Nina looks to be having a great time in your garden our three enjoy the garden but Rossi likes to dig but not where I want him too. Are you a keen gardener its my other hobby besides showing dogs but old age is catching up on me. You should have many happy years with her as they seem to have few health problems.
Regards Cynthia


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi Cynthia, 

She really does enjoy running around the garden hoping that someone will chase her. This was her favourite "game" at the kennels were she stayed but we are not buying into this game. We are starting training from scratch with her as she does not know the usual commands which most people use. :roll: 

I wish I could say that I was an enthusiastic gardener but it would be untrue :lol: We did a lot of work to get it into the state it is in now :lol: I jest, it has been transformed from a split level garden with sunken paths etc into something which is a bit more managable. I just about cope with large pots planted with bulbs and some perennials on the front steps. The greenhouse is usually planted up during the spring and I come home in early August, after 3 weeks in France, to some dried plants :lol: 

Anne


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Nina is beautiful , how different is her life going to be now after kennels 
  

Chris


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi Chris,

Absolutely spoiled rotten :lol: She is so good natured, gentle and friendly to other animals that even my wee monster, Rosie, has warmed to her (well, nearly :lol: )

Anne


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Anne

Lovely dog the standard "puddle", and so intelligent! They always look elegant and quite superior, and you could swear they know exactly what they are doing when they pose and show off like that.

Nina is quite pretty I suppose  , but I have to be careful as I have Gracie on my knee and the way she's going it won't be long before she learns to read!! Mustn't flatter Nina too much or I shall be in dead trouble!! :roll: 

Regards


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi Dave, 

I have seen the pics of Gracie and she is such a beautiful puppy. Believe it or not, Gracie was the other option for Nina. It is a family name, though not used for 3 generations. I am sure they would get on just fine :lol: 

Anne


----------

